
PornHub, Twitter Ban 'Deepfake' AI-Modified Porn - mrworldwide
https://www.pcmag.com/news/359067/pornhub-twitter-ban-deepfake-ai-modified-porn
======
IronWolve
Stopping the arms race. People already started using deepfake for political
reasons, and putting them in porn scenes. A bunch of Ivanka Trump videos
started showing up and had to be taken down.

Once that flood gate opens up, its just people mapping faces for shock value.

But non-porn, expect that to be new juicy MEME content.

~~~
IntronExon
Are you sure it’s political and not “genuine” prurient interest? It doesn’t
shock me that Ivanka Trump would be the subject of some fantasties. If I start
hearing about Nixon or Janet Napoletano being DeepFaked now that would be
suggestive of political motive.

